# Mozzerella



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I have used the recipe from Goats Produce Too! for quick mozzerella cheese, and using the microwave to stretch it twice now, pretty simple. I would like to make this a lot next year when I have an abundance of milk, for selling at the farmer's markets, local stores, etc. What is a good way to make it in larger batches than the recipe calls for? I had sort of a tough time going from small batches of Chevre to larger batches, but got it straightened out now. I know that if you are making say a double batch of some kind of cheese, you don't necessarily double the rennet, etc. How much citric acid powder, and how much rennet would I need to make say a 3 gallon batch?


----------



## oldgoat39 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quickie Mozzarella is something I do have a bit of experience with, and It's harder to do it in larger batches. I've done 4 gallon batches and separate the curds into two pieces for the heat & knead process. Watch out for too much or too little Citric Acid. You can get a rubbery cheese. I'd like to try a traditional recipe. I suspect the flavor has much more depth.
Sven


----------



## francismilker (Nov 21, 2011)

I've made the 30 minute mozzerella a few times for the kiddos and wonder how must cheese should I expect from a gallon of raw milk??????

Seems like there's an awful lot of waste and I don't have any use that I can think of for the whey.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

The quick mozz is a lower yielding recipe than the traditional recipe, and your yield depends on the solids in the milk (fat, protein), so it depends on your breed of goats, and where they are in lactation. Unlike chevre, you can use the whey from mozzarella making to make ricotta. There are many different recipes for this.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You can also use the liquid to make bread.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

francismilker said:


> I've made the 30 minute mozzerella a few times for the kiddos and wonder how must cheese should I expect from a gallon of raw milk??????
> 
> Seems like there's an awful lot of waste and I don't have any use that I can think of for the whey.


My solution to excess anything on the farm.....PIGS. Cooking any sort of pasta in whey is tasty too. Nice seeing you on DGI btw. I like it here even though I don't have goats.


----------

